# Great times on the trail! RC is awesome!



## Adventure Girl (Apr 24, 2014)

Hey all.. Alberta weather giving us snow. 

Check out our day trip with our RC, and enjoy the RC world from a semi winter wonderland!






Please subscribe for more epic winter fun!

Let me know about your best RC weather and fun too!

Happy trailing and love live RC!


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

looks WAY too cold outside haha. when is traxxas gonna build an RTR snowmobile kit already???


----------



## KevinKev (Feb 19, 2015)

wow! after it I start to understand those who love RC))


----------

